# Toxemia - this '-' close to being done with goats :(



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry to write a book, but need to vent to others that might understand my frustration and anxiety right now...

I am at my wits end tonight. I'm ready to just call it what it is and as soon as kidding season is over, sell everyone. We love them dearly, and my kids love showing in 4-H. But since Oct. it has been one thing after another after another.

Oct, we lost the best young doe my kids have raised/shown. No noticeable indication other than scouring at night, then dead the next day. She wasn't anemic, and had great body condition. 

Now rewind -- 2 years ago today we lost a doe to toxemia, a lot of things played into it - she was overweight/show weight, we thought she was due one day, and ended up being due 3 weeks later, bitter cold temps, not eating enough grain late pregnancy/wanting cracked corn leaving the grain. She was carrying triplets (2 large/1 small), died 9 days before due date. Almost lost her younger sister too, treated and induced, and she kidded 3 days early. Lost a big beautiful doe kid, but the little doe was strong from the start.

Last year we fed our girls the same 16% medicated pelleted feed, and added alfalfa pellets and beet pulp. We feed a grass/clover hay. Zero problems. 

Fast forward - this year that little doe that survived from toxemia mom turns 2 on Mar 8th, is due Mar 9th for first pregnancy, and is currently in the fight of her life with toxemia! We've been treating her since Monday, been off of feed completely since Tues evening, so the drenches are the only thing keeping her going. She's not down completely. Today she did test small amount for Ketones. 
Now we have a 2nd doe starting to do the same thing! first timer, also due Mar 9th. Noticed swelling in a foot yesterday, so we put her in a kidding stall with feed around the clock, and started treating her. This afternoon both front feet are swollen and sore. She did eat feed (she's getting goat pellets and sweet horse feed), but doesn't want to lay down.
This one is not a big doe, but she is a BULL to drench, it takes both of my teenagers to hold her so I can drench her! Now I'll have to put her on a stronger drench. 
Only thing I noticed was they both stopped wanting their alfalfa pellets and only wanted the grain. They weren't getting a whole lot, about 3/4 cup in the morning and evening.

I started with cream corn/molasses, but now we're on cream corn/molasses/karo syrup/dextrose/CMPK/amino acids/power punch/ensure, then prop. glycol 30cc 2x a day, B-Complex and probios orally 2x a day. yesterday and today they've also had CMPK 30cc morning and evening. 

I don't have a local vet, nobody here wants to see goats. 
I am consulting with a vet over the phone, highly recommended, but is an hour or so away.
He wants me to wait and induce on day 144 which would be Friday. I'm picking up meds tomorrow morning at a local horse hospital. 

Ironically, both of these girls dams are pregnant, and doing just fine. First one due on 2nd, and the other is due same as the girls - Mar 9th.

I will admit, I am very scared, - for the girls, their babies, and especially for my kids.
I was present when the doe died 2 years ago today. We waited too long to induce her and she died that night, in front of me. It haunted me for a long time. The what if's are torture. I did something I never thought I could do. I did a c-section and tried to save her babies. I got 2 breathing, but they only lived a couple of hours. 
I don't think I can do that again....

Thanks for listening to me ramble. It went from being a great fun weekend last weekend getting the stalls cleaned out, hanging up lights, to this.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have been in your shoes many times :hugs: well the whole everything is against you part. Stay strong and once your nightmare is over decide what you need to do. I've almost thrown the towel in many times but I stuck it out and when I have a great year it is so very worth it. I don't think your looking for advise so I won't say anything. Just know that once this is over and if you want to continue with goats there's lots of people that can give you advise :more hugs:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like you are doing all you can. I hope things go well. Wait till things calm down before making any decisions. It will get better.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks I appreciate it very much ♥ The scary part is not knowing the outcome. I can't imagine our herd without either of these does. I'm also afraid I'll miss something and wait too long to induce. Been down this road before, and the what if's are killer. 
I really wish we had a goat vet locally that I could get to come and look at them, get a hands on in the situation. I greatly appreciate the vet who is helping me. 

The 2nd doe's front legs are swollen, and she won't lay down. She's getting the same treatment as the other doe now, every 2 hrs. Vet told me to give them a low dose of banamine to make them more comfortable, so when we go back out we'll do that. They are in the same stall with a barn cam and heat lamp since it's very cold tonight. I wish I knew exactly what caused this. There are just so many theories. 

We'll see what happens, but if we lose these girls and their babies, it will be devastating in so many ways. My 3 kids depend on our babies for showing, and I can't afford to buy replacement kids. We only have 2 other does due between 3/2 and 3/9, and one that should be pregnant for the end of May most likely. We thought she miscarried in early Jan, did a blood test 21 days later and it was high for pregnancy, but knowing our luck I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Sending good thoughts and prayers your way for favorable outcomes.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank You. The first doe is not doing well at all  She can't get up, her back legs are way too weak. Crazy change from being able to get up and go to the water bucket at 1am, to barely standing at 2:30am (we had to help her up), and now she can't get up at all. 

I gave her Dex and lute at 12:25pm. She was whining like she was in pain, and I am praying it's because she can't move her back legs from under her belly, so I turned her over to lean on her left side and stretched her right legs out. I'll move her again when I drench her in a few minutes. 

Giving the other doe low dose of Dex and continuing to drench and encourage feed. She's out with the herd right now grazing and browsing. Praying we can get her through this...

Working on finding out about a necropsy so I can get answers as to what in the world is going on. I do suspect that this could be a parasite issue, possibly barberpole. But the doe who is down is not anemic. The other doe IMO is pale pink, so I gave her iron. We wormed with Cydectin on 2/13. I'll run a fecal on her. Otherwise.. I just don't know what could be causing this.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know how you feel, I am also feeling like quitting. This year is the most awful year, I have ever experienced on loss and illness. 

I won't go into detail. I do now, look at my goats and say, I should sell out, then the next moment I look at the babies and say, how can I sell out.  I am hearing a lot of breeders having issues whether it be toxemia to other issues that for many years, we never ever had issues of. It is for sure devastating to have sick goats who are very delicate in condition to get them through their pregnancy, but yet, we have to sometimes decide, whether that doe is more important than her babies and induce early. Yet, they are so close to being safe to be born, so stressful. I hear ya, and pray things will be OK. I as you, are throwing it around to call it quits, but as mentioned, I guess we should wait until our heads are clear before making very critical decisions. Hang in there, we are behind you. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thank You. The first doe is not doing well at all  She can't get up, her back legs are way too weak. Crazy change from being able to get up and go to the water bucket at 1am, to barely standing at 2:30am (we had to help her up), and now she can't get up at all.
> 
> I gave her Dex and lute at 12:25pm. She was whining like she was in pain, and I am praying it's because she can't move her back legs from under her belly, so I turned her over to lean on her left side and stretched her right legs out. I'll move her again when I drench her in a few minutes.
> 
> ...


 Can you make a hoist for the one who can't get up? Massage her legs and back. The kids may also be putting pressure on her nerves causing lameness.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You're doing an awesome job. Praying for you and them


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I've had a rough year this year as well. With sudden illness and random (stupid accident) deaths. I've also wanted to throw in the towel. Then I remember back about three years ago when I left farm life for awhile. I had no goats. I was miserable, I missed them like crazy and my life was not as good without them. I don't want to go back to that even though I'd like for them to not hang themselves or have malpresented kids or narrow pelvic bones or silent pneumonia....I feel your pain. It's hard being a goat mom a lot of times but the rest of the time, it is so worth it. Anyone that does this will understand exactly where you are coming from. But definitely wait till your past the hard part to make the decision as you are stressed out right now. Hugs. I'm sorry your going through this


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hoping for the best for you Hoosier :hug: I know sometimes it's tough....this year seems to be tough for a lot of goat owners...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Premier 1 has a sling, I swear by that sling! I actually bought it to weigh goats but lost ambition to set it up but that sling came in very handy when I had a down goat. Even if you can get her 6" off he ground they then have a choice of swinging there or putting their feet under them. 1 day after slinging my doe she had a little more drive to get up because she hated it so badly.
I would have induced as well. So I say you made the right choice on that doe! Seems once they are down they just keep going down hill from there and I vowed that that would be the time to induce if I ever had PT again


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Can you give her thiamine or B injections? 

For a diwned goat, B?

Good luck, goats are tough-no arguing that point!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Everyone is so caring, I really respect all of you for supporting so deeply to others. 
We all feel and share the same pain. :grouphug:

I agree, and well said advice and comments.

Praying for her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

odieclark said:


> Can you give her thiamine or B injections?
> 
> For a diwned goat, B?
> 
> Good luck, goats are tough-no arguing that point!


Yes you can, thiamine helps the rumen. Is good for polio or a sick rumen.
Thiamine is best treatment for polio.

Fortified vit B complex has good B vitamins which helps the rumen of a sick goat, stimulates appetite ect. A good alternative if you cannot get straight thiamine or can't get to the vet right away for straight thiamine in polio cases.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Nothing to add except Hugs and Prayers...

(((((Hug)))))


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so sorry. I have felt so defeated many times. A few years back we lost so many kids I was just heartbroken. I felt I could not handle another loss.
The last two years have been great with zero losses. One sick doe recovered very well.
When people refer to this as the "simple life" I want to pop them in the nose.
Keep up the good work and know that you have great support here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, it isn't simple at times, it is a lot of hard work and dedication.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Hugs. I too have had a bad year and have seriously been considering rehoming everyone but a select couple that will stay forever (like Myra) and just not breed and just have a couple pets to live out their lives.

I hope you can get some answers. Hugs. Keep us updated. I will keep checking back in to see how things are going.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Goats are really challenging-& it's hard to give them up! With that said, we sometimes can't get rid of them totally either!

What kills me is seeing and hearing that goats can exist in 3rd world countries-how can they not by you? What?!?

We had great results with the B & thiamine injections-in fact the vet got us some quickly that was better or stronger than what we had originally and it saved our buck! He was totally down, went off feed, and had previously been a very easy keeper! Now, he is a happy guy once again! Though I think he still needs some more copper, but we can fix that!

Weather has been challenging as well!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank You Everyone. I wrote a long update yesterday morning, but when I hit submit it came up error on the page, ugh, don't you love when that happens?

My facebook friends already know this, but sadly, we lost the doe that was very sick on Sunday night. It was absolutely devastating, and just awful. We did attempt a terminal c-section, pulled out a buck kid that let out 2 'death gasps.' My husband attempted to pull a 2nd large kid, but we decided it was probably not alive at that point as he felt no movement from it. 
I don't know what happened, but I am suspecting rumen failure because she was severely bloated before she died, after having toxic smelling diarrhea the color and consistency of dog poo, and then runny liquid diarrhea. Never smelt anything like that in my life.

I had a necropsy done. I thought maybe she had an underlying issue, perhaps parasites or some other issue, deficiencies or something of that sort. But I talked to the lab pathologist yesterday and everything was normal, calcium, mag, etc. 
She had absolutely no parasites in her stomach/digestive system and no eggs in the fecal. The only thing they found was that her liver was severely damaged from toxemia. In fact, I believe she said they couldn't even check it for copper damage because it was corrupted. She must have been dealing with this for a while before she started showing symptoms  

Anyway, she was carrying triplets, and the diagnosis is pretty much, too much baby and not enough room. She was a smaller framed boer doe, 155lbs. before breeding, and she has the buck kid over 6lbs, and 2 doe kids, each one weighing over 8lbs. So...over 20lbs of baby, then add in fluids and they were still 11 days from being due. There was just no way....

Now to the 2nd doe. She seemed to be getting a little worse on Monday, so I found a vet closer to us, and took her to be seen. He said she looked healthy, but she was anemic (this I knew). Not severely, but bad enough it could be an underlying issue.
We gave her 1cc Dex Monday, and oral Iron supplement. She was eating a tiny bit of grain here or there, a little hay, but not really drinking water. 
So... I've been drenching her ever 4-5 hours with about 200-300mL of drench that I've come up with mixing magic with another recipe, flushing her with a lot of water.
We opted to start inducing her on Tuesday, gave her 10cc Dex. Around 7am yesterday we gave Lute. She's been actively trying to get babies in position, and seems to be close to kidding. She is due a week from today, so I know the odds are against us, but as long as she lives...
She is strong, we didn't let her get down or weak. We are about as prepared as we can be for the possibility babies may need help if they do survive. 
The unknown outcome scares me so much, I am just a nervous wreck.

I found out she has some coccidia and strongyles yesterday when I took a fecal in (since the necropsy showed nothing in the other doe). Vet will order Di-Methox, will have it by Monday, we'll deworm her with panacur after kidding for a few days, then hit her with a big dose of Ivermectin. Recheck fecal and go from there...

I am absolutely exhausted. I manage about 3 hours of sleep each night (since Mon of last week), and I am just ready for this to be over. 

So anyway, that's where we are. I know many are having a hard kidding season and I am so very sorry. I won't even get into how much we've spent in the last week trying to save the other doe, and now this one...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I sure hope this one has a happy ending.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry...hoping this one gives you wonderful kids and allows you sleep soon!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

More (((((HUGS)))))!!!!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't have much to offer, but, we are all thinking of you and hoping for a better outcome with your doe.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I totally understand the lack of sleep. I was so worried when Starry was sick that I often went out at night just to make sure she was still alive and make her take some water. Luckily, this time, she recovered and the hard work seems so worth it. We have had it go the other way and then you just feel like screaming. (Sometimes I do.)
We will be hoping that your doe has a full recovery.:grouphug:

(I try to remember to copy and paste in case a post disappears. Still, I lost a long one the other day:angry


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

So sorry you've lost your doe. Crossing my fingers the other does well for you and you get healthy, happy babies


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone ♥ I guess I overreacted thinking she was in labor earlier. A lot of people told me 24hrs but others have said closer to 48. She still had some ligs earlier today, but when I checked them an hour ago they are either gone, or so mushy they are hard to find. 
She is restless, and may finally be in early stages of labor. I have a barn cam up so I am watching her closely on my phone. 
With all of the problems I've read people are having, I am such a nervous wreck worrying about all of the things that could go wrong. I know I need to calm down and think about all of the successful kidding's we've had but... it's hard to do right now  I feel like a complete failure this year and just want kidding season to be over.

I'll try to update when I can, and thank you again for all of your support.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Don't you dare feel that way! You said so yourself that many people have been having issues this year. That's me included, I lost a doe the other day and have another very sick girl on my hands. Things just happen. The weather has been crazy across the board for everyone. This isn't just you and you doing something wrong. You are doing the best you can and so far I can not find a single thing that you have done wrong. You have gone over and beyond to take care of your girls. 
I am sending you good vibes/prayer/ the works and I hope she gets her EASY kidding with no problems out of the way so that you can rest.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I think we all feel that way at times. I've lost two Boer meat boys the last two days due to severe and sudden bloat and I'm frustrated and upset because I can't seem to save them no matter how hard I try or what I do to relieve their bloat. I also feel like a failure lately, but I know that this is part of having goats. They are not always easy and there are things we can't explain or fix.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Good luck! Wow, you all have done so much! Prayers and hugs


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

I hope this kidding goes well for you so you can rest easy again. It's so hard to lose our girls. Sending a prayer and hugs your way!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank You Everyone, again I really appreciate it. 

Jessica, thank you for that, I needed it ♥

It's 7:26am here, and the doe is in labor. I've been up all night watching her. She's been restless, up and down all night. When we drenched her at 6:15am she had an amber string of goo, and when I was coming inside I saw her give a little push and a grunt. She's bene up and down and I've seen a few pushes, nothing that says babies will be here soon, could always be later. 

Trying to keep her going and not sleeping has kept me numb with the doe we lost. I know once this is all over it will hit me hard. The barn just is not the same without her  

Anyway, we're on day 144 with this doe, hopefully she can get the kids out and they will be strong enough/lungs matured enough to survive. 

Oh how I wish I could take a nap. 3hrs of sleep each day for 11 days is taking it's toll. The things we do for our animals...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hang in there...the end is in sight :hug:


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Oh my gosh,... I am crossing my fingers! Actually, they are entwined in prayer for you! Maybe one of her kids will resemble the one you lost....oh, hoping for your sake!

Hugs!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Good luck! We are all rooting for you and your die and her kids


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Praying for an easy delivery and healthy mom and kids


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Just wanted to send hugs and prayers. We've been having a tough year as well. I truly hope this doe does alright.

ray:

:hug:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Prayers that all goes well with this 2nd doe and you soon have healthy new kids to cheer you up!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Hoping all goes well with her!

I've also been there with just about throwing in the towel, just hang in there and make a decision when things settle down.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's 5am, and thought I would update while I have a few minutes. 

The doe was in labor yesterday morning but was not pushing/contracting to get the kids out. I went in and found a small breech buck kid, managed to get under him and find a leg, and was able to get him out. Got my husband up who was home, thankfully so he could help me. I went in, and found the head and front foot on another buck kid, pulled him out. He is a big boy, and it was hard getting him out as I don't feel the mom was open all that great, just enough to get these kids out.
We thought she was done at that point, and were just trying to get the boys going. I went in to make a drench for the doe when I came out my husband said she was pushing, so I went in and helped her get a doe kid out. 
They were born 6 days early, but seem to be doing well. I'm praying they stay strong and healthy. Their back legs are funky, but they are getting stronger. The doe doesn't have a whole lot of milk, but it seems to be just enough to keep them satisfied. Later this morning I'll pick up supplies for the whole milk recipe. One boy will be a bottle baby, and we'll probably help supplement the other 2 until the does milk comes in better.

The doe hasn't eaten and stopped drinking water. Hasn't passed her placenta. So, overnight my kids and I gave her oxytocin, put some light weights on the placenta, started penG, drenched her with the toxemia drench, and a little over a quart of molasses water. 
Going out soon to nurse babies again, and I am going to flush her uterus with some warm iodine water since I forgot to pick up LA200 and had started her on penG. Will drench her again, and see where we are.
Her temp is good. 

So that's where we are right now....


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Huzzah for the babies !!! What a relief that they seem to be doing ok! 

I'll be praying earnestly all day for YOU and your doe. (((((Hugs)))))

C'MON, Mama Goat!!!!!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Congrats on the kids. Hope everyone continues to improve for you.
My Nigerians kid on day 145 usually, so they're not too early.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! Great job on taking care of the dystocia and mom.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Give the kids 1/2 cc of B Complex to wake up their brain. I'd also give selenium.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Great job! Glad you got the babies out safely and they are doing OK. Keeping my fingers crossed for momma! Good luck!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If you have any dex, give the kids a shot, it will further help the lungs to develop. Please find time to sleep! You are amazing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.

If you think mamma is selenium deficient, give Bo-Se, and 2 vit E gel tabs, snip the top and squirt it into her mouth that will help get the afterbirth out, if it is still hanging.

Congrats on the new babies, praying for mamma.

Keep up mamma's treatment for toxemia until she gets better and eating well on her own. Check her ketone levels as well.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That's awesome!!!! :leap: Congrats, hope babies and mom continue to do well


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh! We will be sending good vibes to Mama Goat and new babies.
Hope you are able to sleep soon.


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

I want to go over a few things here, because I have lost a couple of the years to ketosis.

First if you have a dam and daughter that have had it then you either need to look seriously at your management or cull that line for the genetic predisposition to it.

I try to keep a list with all my goats on it and any health problems they have.
Then if you see a problem that keeps popping up you need to breed it out or get rid of the line.

I'm sure everybody knows the lines about how to feed to hopefully avoid it.

Here are some things I have noticed.

For me it was never the big milker who got ketosis. It was the low milker who, when fed at the same or similar rate to the big milkers would get too fat. One thing I try to shoot for over the years is trying to keep goats that all respond to a similar style of management. If you have numerous lines that all need different things then not only is it physically harder to manage your herd, but it also make them more likely to get sick.

I also found, over the years, that if you kept the does who had the lowest kid to milk ratio you had less or no ketosis. Big milkers often have triplets, but if you can find a big milking line that persistently has singles or twins you are cutting down your chances of getting it.

Another thing is your older does have more of a chance of getting it so watch them carefully. 

Also making sure not to flush your does for extra kids by upping the feed and also breeding a bit later in the breeding season seems to help keep the number of kids lower.

When you buy a buck if you have the ability to buy one whose dam is very old or use one with a very old dam then you are increasing your chances of breeding in lines that are more resistant to ketosis and other conditions. Especially if the doe has been in a dairy or other high competition situation.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm coming into this very late but....

the latest research is showing that low calcium in the system has a lot to do with pregnancy toxemia, possibly triggering it. Injectable calcium or the paste (CMPK) or calcium gluconate given Sub Q, orally, or IV should help, along with the treatment for toxemia/ketosis.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank You for the info Hollowdweller and lottsagoats.

I definitely think feeding is a big issue. The doe we lost was coming off of show season, we let her down for 2 months. However, she was a smaller framed down 155lbs. at the time of breeding. Having huge triplets first time out was just too hard on her. If she'd had twins I think she'd have been okay. She didn't eat much grain at all through her pregnancy, she did eat alfalfa pellets okay for a while until she started showing less interest in what we put in the feeder. 

The doe we had the necropsy done on, I was told had very good calcium levels. So I don't think that was an issue. We also gave her oral CMPK in every drench just in case it was hypocalcemia. 
I did notice with the doe we lost and the one that we induced the first thing they stopped eating was the alfalfa pellets, and I thought that was strange.

The doe we induced kidded 6 days ago, today was her due date. She is doing better - baby steps. She eats a little feed, nibbles hay, and will graze, but she's far from being back to normal. She's trying to be a good mom especially to her doe kid. 

That does 5yo mother is due today, and looks like she will kid today. Her udder is HUGE, and she's loud with that nervous, serious voice that she always gets leading up to labor. She looks like triplets for sure. I'd be surprised if she only has twins. Her stomach measured 66 1/2 inches a couple of days ago.

So on top of waiting for this one to kid, mending the other mama back to health, bottle feeding her 2 boys and supplementing her doe kid a little bit...
We also have 2 more bottle babies! Tuesday a friend called me and asked if I could help with some babies born at the horse farm they work for. Long story short, two from a set of triplets that couldn't stand up and they feared they would die over night. So, they brought them to me. I got selenium e gel into them, and bottle fed them every 2 hours. The buckling can stand and walk. The doe kid was the worst I've ever seen couldn't stand at all, front and back legs funky/bending funny. But... she is a big baby. She can stand up, but still can't walk. She just needs time to get them stronger. She drinks very well on the bottle.

I am very overwhelmed. We've only ever had 1 bottle baby from our own herd 4 years ago, I've supplemented a few babies randomly, and last year we took in 2 orphans. So having 4 1/2 babies on the bottle.... I do enjoy it, but I will be happy to get more than a few hours of sleep at a time lol! Right now they are getting fed every 4 hours. Sometimes they'll finish 2 pop bottles, sometimes 1 1/2. 

Well, there's my update. I'll try to share pics as soon as things calm down. I've been so busy in between bottle feeding that I just haven't been on my computer much. Ready to go take a nap, and see what our next doe decides to do. I'm sure she'll hold off as long as she can, because she loves to drive me crazy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my! I hope things settle down for you and the rest of your births uneventful.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I feel sorry for you. Much needed rest I know. It is a rat race at kidding time and doesn't help when things are not going right.
Praying all gets better and things get back to a norm.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, you have a lot going on! Praying things smooth out and get easier for you soon


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone. Things are going much better now, thank goodness. These new babies give me reason to keep fighting for our fur brats.
Our last doe kidded huge twins late Thursday night, one boy just under 14lbs, the other under 13lbs. Needless to say, our buck can throw some big babies.

Everyone is doing good. The babies are all so sweet and full of energy. The 2 bottle babies we took in are doing well. I gave the doeling a 2nd dose of Selenium E gel, and she seems to be responding a little better and not as 'Gimpy' looking, and is more active. 

The doe who had toxemia is 10 days out from kidding, and started eating a little grain a few days ago. She's eating at least 1 1/2lbs. of goat pellets right now, a little at a time, and yesterday she wanted animal crackers! Today she was telling us about how much she wanted them. That is a huge improvement. 

I'll post pics in the birth announcement section hopefully tomorrow when I have more time on my computer. I'm still far from feeling 100% - still not getting much sleep, and suddenly my eye has started an annoying twitch! My husband had this a few weeks ago, not sure what the cause is! His did it, then formed an itty bitty bump at the edge of the eyelid, and was fine again.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Glad they're doing better 

Hope you get back to feeling better soon as well, gotta be tough with so many to care for around the clock!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My first guess for the eye twitch would be stress. You definitely have had enough of that.
Hope all goes well from here on out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Glad things are sort of settling down! Eye twitches are so annoying. Almost as bad as goat hair in your shirt! My eye will twitch if I am super tired or stressed out. (It twitches a lot!)


----------

